# Talquin bass!!



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

Finally got a nice fish craning deep ledges and sandbars! Threw a Strike King 6XD and hooked this fish and thought I was snagged haha. Here is the full report...http://landisthelimit.com/2012/06/20/lake-talquin-crankbait/ What a fun way to catch them!


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

Land is the Limit said:


> Finally got a nice fish craning deep ledges and sandbars! Threw a Strike King 6XD and hooked this fish and thought I was snagged haha. Here is the full report...http://landisthelimit.com/2012/06/20/lake-talquin-crankbait/ What a fun way to catch them!


 Cranking* not craning haha


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Good catch*

Hey, that 'craning' technique works good. :thumbup: 

Very nice fish. Looks like about a 4 or 5 pounder.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Nice Fish!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Gotta love Lake Talquin :thumbsup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Guys!


----------

